# BOOB SAM site - DIRECT HIT!!



## Sam-cr (Jul 6, 2008)

I worked 16 hours Tuesday, 16 hours yesterday. When I dragged into the house last night, I was hit with an explosive device that leveled the front of the house. 

This was a clear retaliation from a B-52 attack. Cycleman, I certainly do appreciate the gift, and I mean it when I say it wasn't necessary. I'm anxious to try these, I'll let them hang out in the humi for a while first.


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

And so... it begins.. I have to call my mom to evacuate the house!

Nice hit Cman!


----------



## Whitefish (Apr 26, 2006)

Nice hit!! But we all know, Cycleman loves BOOBs!! :lol:


----------



## JAX (Sep 18, 2007)

And now it begins!!!


Excellant hit C-Man!


----------



## randomhero1090 (Jul 10, 2008)

The entire state of Ohio might as well move to Michigan.


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

randomhero1090 said:


> The entire state of Ohio might as well move to Michigan.


WTH.. oh those are fightin words


----------



## andrew_will1 (Jul 1, 2008)

Yeah they'll even become Wolverine fans


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

*loads up the nukes* our honor will have to be defended


----------



## robwhite422-cl (Jul 1, 2008)

:lolat:



andrew_will1 said:


> Yeah they'll even become Wolverine fans


----------



## Python (Dec 3, 2007)

Nice hit!


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

Damn!!!! 

Nice hit...... 




I MEAN................... oh.......... wait.......



You are so very welcome! :wink:


----------



## lazylightningNY-cr (Jun 9, 2008)

Awesome hit! Well done, brother.


----------



## JOEWEISER (May 9, 2008)

very nice!!!


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

jjmolleck said:


> very nice!!!


yeah well.... enjoy the view...... I think you die NEXT!!!

but I dont remember.....


----------



## JOEWEISER (May 9, 2008)

Cycleman said:


> jjmolleck said:
> 
> 
> > very nice!!!
> ...


I came home very cautiously today...but when i didnt see anything ticking or smoldering... i thought too myself...."yeah bitch...you wouldnt dare!"

guess i might be wrong :shock:


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

now JJ what happens when you play with fire?


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

Acesfull said:


> now JJ what happens when you play with fire?


Look at Nick acting soooo smart.

He dies tomorrow.........


----------



## JOEWEISER (May 9, 2008)

Acesfull said:


> now JJ what happens when you play with fire?


good news, i just got off the phone with my allstate agent, and random acts of internet violence are covered under my homeowners policy.

so put that in your pipe and smoke it! :lol:

*i use arrogance as a defense meckanism* (im terrified of chisled bikers) :shock:


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

Cycleman said:


> Acesfull said:
> 
> 
> > now JJ what happens when you play with fire?
> ...


 :boohoo: its been nice guys


----------



## JOEWEISER (May 9, 2008)

[No message]


----------



## randomhero1090 (Jul 10, 2008)

Can't EVEN imagine Nick's bomb....wow. omg. wow. kthxboom.


----------



## CRider (May 11, 2007)

Nicely done Michael!!!


----------



## Sparhawk (Jun 17, 2005)

All I see are Dead Men Walking....


----------

